# Espectrometría de emisión por chispa



## Cheeky-Monkey

Hi!  I wonde how 'Espectrometría de emisión por chispa' is translated into English.

I found this sentence on the Internet: "*spectrometric optic emission through sparkle*"

My tries:

"spectrometric emission through sparkle"
"emission spectrometry through sparkle"


Thank you for helping me!


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

And "espectrómetro por chispa" = "spectrometer by sparkle"

Thanks.


----------



## epinilla64

Hola. La técnica se denomina "Spark source emission spectroscopy" o "Spark source optical emission spectrometry".


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Muuuuchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

"spectroscopy" ? creo que eso es otra cosa....


----------



## epinilla64

Actualmente "Spectrometry" y "Spectroscopy" se utilizan prácticamente como sinóminos. "Spectroscopy" es más general, se refiere al estudio de la interacción entre la materia y la energía electromagnética. "Spectrometry" se refiere específicamente a la medida instrumental cuantitativa de la interacción entre la materia y la energía electromagnética (en tu caso, la radiación emitida por los componente de la muestra tras la excitación generada por la chispa), cuando se emplea como técnica de análisis cuantitativo. Si quieres ajustarte lo más posible al original puedes poner "Spark source optical emission spectrometry". No te preocupes, los lectores lo van a entender sin problemas.

Por otra parte "espectrómetro por chispa" sería "spark source spectrometer".


----------



## newtowelding

Chispa se traduce como spark.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Muuuuuchas gracias. Has sido de gran ayuda ;-)


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Y si omito el "optical" como en castellano? O no se suele omitir en Inglés? Quiero poner el término más correcto y usado pero me pregunto eso. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

También había traducido "Espectrometría de emisión por plasma" como "Plasma atomic emission spectrometry" lo encontré en internet...


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Podría decir ""spark source emission spectrometer"? O no se usa? Mil gracias.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Cierto! Gracias.


----------



## epinilla64

Hola. 

Respecto al asunto de la chispa: Para la técnica puedes decir "Spark source emission spectrometry", para el instrumento puedes decir "Spark source spectrometer".

Respecto al asunto del plasma: Para la técnica puedes decir "Plasma atomic emission spectrometry".

En ambos casos no hace falta decir "optical" porque se sobreentiende que la emisión es óptica, pero si se pone tampoco pasa nada. El término "atomic" también es redundante, porque la emisión es atómica tanto con fuente de chispa como con fuente de plasma, pero en el caso del plasma se suele indicar.

Te reitero que si los lectores están familiarizados con estas técnicas van a entenderlo en todo caso, no es necesario que te preocupes demasiado.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Gracias!!!


----------

